# To start 3rd cycle under a lot of dark clouds!



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well BFN today on official test date and af feelings definitely here so I will be soon to start my 3rd cycle of clomid.

When I didn't want to carry on for this 3rd cycle DH said try one more and after hearing a lot of BFP's on 3rd cycles I thought why not but still was dreading it, hoping obviously for a BFP myself on the 2nd cycle!

Well today is the realisation that I may have to start 3rd cycle and said this to DH in the car - he didn't sound over excited about it and said we will do 3rd cycle then probably no more as cannot deal with your psychoness on it!

I know I am a nutter on it and it gets me down but didn't realise just how much it gets poor DH down too!  This week has been a rough one with this 2WW and I know its taken its toll on DH!

Getting to the point of giving up trying for a baby cause I am sick of life being on hold and the tension!  I know DH wants me to be like we were when we first met and I want that too but because of this struggle its just making like unbearable!

Don't know why I am typing this out, maybe to release it from me to try to ease the pain!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww Nikki  

I'm just starting my 2WW and I think I may take a break for a month or so - the pressure is getting too much and I have a busy month ahead with a possible job interview which would take me away from home for a couple of days - the thought of wasting a cycle by missing a date is too much...

See what happens - I did find my 3rd month much better side effects wise, you may be the same


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Nikki sweetie

I am so sorry hun 

I nodded throughout reading your post, I know how painful this is and how much pressure it puts on our loved ones.  

I am here if you want to talk hun

Will you talk to GP about having scans/bloods?

xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki   - I know where you are coming from, in fact everyone on here does!  It doesn't make it any easier thou does it......DH and I had a long chat yesterday where he said ' he was worried TTC is taking over my life' its true but at the moment I can't give up  
Af arrived in full flow (spotting since Friday - that  did my head in another clomid side effect?  I never spot to start af?) today so start clomid tomorrow and it will be my 3rd cycle too.....heres hoping its our month


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Af still haven't started which is so annoying!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Sorry you got a BFN hun  but remember, it ain't over till AF makes an appearance so until then there is always hope  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I've done 4 tests (inc 1 today) since I first tested and all negative - would have shown up on a test by now I reckon if I was pg.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

any sign Nikki?  What CD are you now?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

cd31 - guess I am just late !


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

could be .....can't believe how early I was this month  11DPO and I started spotting!  remember Kim who recently got a BFP she tested CD28 and got a BFN then went on to get a BFP on CD 34 (I think)  keep us posted though - doesn't look like we will be cycling together   I start   pills tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Really doubt it hun, last few nights have been convinced I'll start overnight.  They pains and feeling sare too low down to be anything else bar af building!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tis a pity cause I'll be just behind you - once I start I'll be taking cd2-6


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I know how you feel hun, we all do.  Just wondered if you had someone you could talk to that was impartial?  Ive recently started seeing a midwife counsellor and its a great help to me, and DH.  DH doesnt see her, but he doesnt have to be my friend, husband and counsellor any more which takes some of teh pressure off the relationship.

Ive found it a great help to get everything off my chest, and also just to have a differnt point of view and refocus my thoughts on other things.  I had to ask for support at my consultation but if you think it might help it might be worth asking.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

